

Rackspace Acquires Cloudkick - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/12/16/rackspace-acquires-cloudkick/

======
DupDetector
Same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011750> \- techcrunch.com - 3 comments

